# Blanket closures



## krissy3 (Jun 3, 2010)

This spring and summer has been horrid. I swear its going to snow tonight ! I am still blanketing my 2 horses I clipped for a May 1st show. My favorite blanket has the traditional under the belly metal closures . This closure scares me , not so much during the day where I can keep an eye on her , but at night when I know they are down for sleeping . I worry a hoof will get caught in the belly strap. Anyone else worry too? I am sticking to the velcro belly strap, I feel like in an emergency they can break free, except these blankets are 1. not warm or thick enough for our temps 6 degreese C and lower... and 2. they are closed at the chest so they can get completely out of them... anyone know of a 100% safe, breakaway , warm ,water resistant , breathable rug ? I tried those rubber safe closures you put on the metal clasps... but those are so dourable that there is no way my refined little mare can break the rubber ...it was a cool idea though. My horses are not stalled at night, they have a large stall, where they can sleep together but I keep the door open so they can go out and get fresh air in a small pasture connected, so they are constantly moving , they are at a higher risk for getting caught up on something, even though I have horse proofed the area. I would love to get some deals too if I can , if anyone knows of someone with a few blankets i need 42 s .


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 3, 2010)

Of course down here this time of the year we are only using sheets on the show horses as it is so hot during the day and night.

But even with them we have some blankets we got from Double Diamond and Supreme Equine that have the velcro belly straps that can be adjusted to the individual horse so as to not have the snap type hanging like them do. Thereby reducing the chance for a leg to get caught and if they do they are strong enough to pull the velcro loose.

Good Luck with it!


----------



## Mominis (Jun 3, 2010)

If you attach the metal piece to the clasp with baling twine rather than actually hooking it, it will stay clasped but it will also break away in an emergency until you can order an new blanket.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't keep blankets ON if they don't go on securely. But I do check the fit every day, if the straps loosen up they can definitely get caught. My stallion spends most of his time trying to figure out how to unclothe himself, so no velcro for him. He'd freeze every night.

Andrea


----------

